# Bentley Wheels on a Phaeton (photos)



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Installing Bentley wheels and tires on the Phaeton.*

I've done considerable research on fitting 19 inch wheels and larger diameter tires to the Phaeton. My first posts on the subject were in December of 2004 - five months before I bought my Phaeton. You betcha I'm thrilled to see the result out there in my driveway. The thrill of accomplishing the "mission" pales in comparison to the feeling I have when driving the car on these tires and just looking at the car! I gotta find someone to drive it so I can see how it looks in motion. I feel like I've been let in on a big secret.
I decided to focus on Bentley OEM wheels; because Bentley is a VW owned brand, the Bentley Continental GT suspension was likely to be very similar to the Phaeton, the bolt pattern is the same and the TPMS sensors are compatible. I figured with those credentials, the Bentley wheels and tires had a good shot of fitting correctly on the Phaeton, and in retrospect, it proved to be good thinking.
These wheels are standard equipment on the 2004 and 2005 Bentley Continental GT. Both the Phaeton and the Bentley GT are heavy, powerful and fast cars - so I think these wheels will be safe to use on my Phaeton. 
Here is a "before" photo, slightly lowered by VAG-COM to "code 66" and riding on the stock Challenge wheels and 255 45 18 Michelin tires.








After some photoshop style reviews of the available styles and some ebay hunting, I came upon these 19 inch painted 5-spoke Bentley GT wheels that I purchased for my car. I think they look like OEM wheels. Nice ones.
















The 5-spoke Bentley GT wheels are available at reasonable prices compared to the prices asked for forged wheels from top-flight aftermarket manufacturers like HRE and SSR. Those wheels retail at over $1,500 per wheel (each) and dosn't include the tires.








The Bentley wheels are available as "take-offs" - wheel and tire sets with low miles that become available when a Bentley owner decides to go for something with more size or "bling". They are available occasionally on ebay or may be found through direct contact with Bentley dealerships.
In the world of Bentley wheels, there are five available designs in 19 or 20 inch diameters, with the correct 5x112 bolt pattern and 40-41 mm offset. They are all 9 inches wide. Some of them are amazingly "bling" especially the chromed, 20 inch, two-piece wheel. The 19" 5-spoke and 9-spoke wheels are also available in chrome.




_Modified by Paldi at 11:34 PM 5-9-2006_


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: Bentley Wheels on a Phaeton (photos)(Paldi)*

The 5-spoke 19" Bentley's I bought were listed on ebay. I called the seller a couple months after the auction ended with no sale. He still had them and was willing to take an offer!
Here's the donor car:
[








Here's the wheels/tires on ebay - $1,500 for four. (I bought 5 and 5 TPMS)








Everything appears to fit well.
The ride is smooth with the 275 40ZR 19 105 Load Pirelli P-Zero Rosso tires. These are 3-season tires - turn-in is sharper and they are fun on highway on-ramps. The car is more "tossable" and fun to drive - I just can't bring myself to put the Challenge wheels with the Michelin's back on for winter use; but they stand ready because I purchased another full set of TPMS sensors. My Challenge wheels still have them in place.








I was initially running 34 pounds (indicated) in each tire. The TPMS system and all tire sensors are working. 
I later raised the pressure to about 36 pounds cold front and rear - or so says the TPMS. I might go up to about 38 pounds.
Steering effort has increased noticably with the wider tires - but it's a hard thing to judge how much - it's between the Touareg and how the Phaeton was stock.
These tires are 0.66 of an inch "taller" so now the wheel to fender gap is slightly lower than Euro-spec. 
The ride height is just a little above USA spec. My suspension was lowered, but only about 5 mm or 0.2 inch below stock USA spec. The taller tires gave back 0.33 more ground clearence for a net of 0.13 inches over US.
The wheels are 0.5 of an inch wider and the offset at 41 mm is 4 mm less than stock. 
The sidewalls of the tires appear pushed out a half inch in the wheel wells and the inside sidewalls are, of course, also closer to the various suspension bits. Small measurement changes, but they add up.
In practical terms, the big tires don't rub in the fenders or on the suspension - but they will throw more mud on the lower valences.



















_Modified by Paldi at 8:00 PM 5-9-2006_


----------



## car_guy (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: A set of F/S wheels and tires on ebay. (Paldi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Paldi* »_I'm running 34 pounds (indicated) in each tire. The TPMS system and all tire sensors are working. 

How did you come up with 34 PSI? I'm no expert but I would think that they are dangerously under-inflated considering the weight of the car. Do yourself a favor and check it out with Pirelli before you damage the tires or yourself.


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: Bentley Wheels on a Phaeton (photos)(car_guy)*

Will do. The pressure was what is reading on the TPMS read-out. The mechanic selected the pressure. I've been running 34-38 in the Michelin's and after 20,000 miles they appear to have 60 to 70 percent of their tread. The Pirelli is a bigger tire - more air volume so perhaps less is needed to hold everything up. 
I am hoping to get a lot of miles out of these Pirelli tires too, so optimal inflation pressure, whatever that proves to be, is important. I am wondering if I should have the alignment checked?




_Modified by Paldi at 12:54 PM 1-9-2006_


----------



## car_guy (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: A set of F/S wheels and tires on ebay. (Paldi)*

I'm sure you've got a good mechanic, but talk to Pirelli. Let them know the car or the weight on the front and rear axles. They'll let you know exactly what pressure is required.
When I did a +1 tire upgrade (wheel diameter up an inch, aspect ratio lowered) on a different car, I had to raise my pressure substantially. Don't assume the volume goes up at all as the diameter of the tire has not gone up much (or at all?) but the 19" wheel is now taking up more of the space.
The only way to get definitive _and safe_ information is to ask the tire manufacturer. Please do. We don't want to damage one of the rare Phaetons in the country, or its driver!


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

Diameter of the tire is up - was 27.03", now 27.66" Width of tire was 255mm, now 275mm. Sidewall was 4.5" now is 4.33". 
I need a number to contact Pirelli. Got one? 
I will try to find out the pressures used in the Bentley CGT as the car weighs about the same as the Phaeton. I wonder if it has more weight in front due to the mechanicals fitted for the twin turbos?



_Modified by Paldi at 10:27 AM 1-25-2006_


----------



## car_guy (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: (Paldi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Paldi* »_Diameter of the tire is up - was 27", now 27.66" Width of tire was 255mm, now 275mm. I need a number to contact Pirelli. Got one? Will also try to find out the pressures used in the Bentley CGT as the car weighs about the same as the Phaeton.

You could try - phone: 1-800-PIRELLI (800-747-3554) (this wasn't easy to find!) or send them a message at: http://www.us.pirelli.com/en_U...00126
If the Bentley is the same weight or more, I would be comfortable using the same pressures.
I've become rather curious about this, now. Could you tell us what you find?


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

I upped the tire pressure to about 36 pounds as per the TPMS readout.
Pirelli said keep the pressures the same as that used in the stock tires "because the car manufacturer knows best" she said. 
I called a Bentley dealer and they recommended 42 front and 49 rear for these tires. That is probably the figures for USA cars at maximum load.
After reviewing the tire pressure threads and the TPMS system thread, I'm thinking 38 front and rear should be best at light loads on the Phaeton. It's doing fine at the moment with 36.



_Modified by Paldi at 12:56 PM 1-9-2006_


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

And now for some more photos.

























I put a high value on being able to fit the Bentley wheel/tire assembly in the spare tire well - because you shouldn't mix tire diameters on a all wheel drive suspension. The 27.66 inch tire fit with little room to spare.








Close inspection shows the tight spot - between the tire tread and the end of the rectangular air vent at the 8 o'clock position in this photo. I shaved a taper - perhaps 1 inch long down to an eighth of an inch off at the edge - just to make sure the tire wouldn't bump the vent out. 
Four plastic spring clips hold the vent in place. There's a molded rib in the spare tire well that protects this vent, but I thought a little more room was needed so I sanded off a little bit from end of the vent. 








On the other side - at about 10 o'clock position in the photo below, the side of the jack just touches the tire tread. The jack is housed in a foam-plastic tool carrier that is removable, so if you take it out along with the jack, the jack and the tool carrier won't impede removal or replacement of the spare. 








I shaved the lower part of the wheel hold-down clamp off and it now allows the bolt to fit into the nut in the floor of the well to tighten the spare down and center it in place. The hold-down part also provides support to the center of the spare tire well cover. Overall a nice clean solution to the problem.




_Modified by Paldi at 8:01 PM 5-9-2006_


----------



## PhaetonChix (Dec 16, 2004)

Wow Fred, they look great and I'm an OME wheel kinda gal. Now if the VW logo just fit where the "B" was it would be perfect.
~PC


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: (PhaetonChix)*

That looks fantastic!!!


----------



## geowben (Jan 26, 2005)

Fred, I must admit I was a skeptic. But.....they look terrific. Nice going.


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (Paldi)*

Fred, I too must say they look TEEERRiffic and that was worth the wait. I hope you enjoy those and let us know how you feel about the ride after a week or so. Even if I don't get new wheels, I want a taller tire to give the Phaeton an even better cushy ride. 
Congratulations my man!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## iluvmcr (Jan 14, 2005)

*Re: (Paldi)*

Fred,
For my taste, that's the best looking wheel set for the Phaeton - OEM or otherwise.
I'm amazed how your Phaeton's personality and presentation are so different from mine! I kept looking at your Phaeton pictures and finally realized that your car just says something different from other Phaetons when you look at it. The wheels look powerful but not overpowering.
I like it. Whis I could have the same. Well done!


----------



## iluvmcr (Jan 14, 2005)

*Re: (Paldi)*

Do you have TPMS sensors in the rims? Everything with TPMS working OK?


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (iluvmcr)*

One more question Fred. Does the F/S only come as a W12? If so, then I would have to believe these wheels would support the weight of the Phaeton W12. Am I correct or does the F/S come as a V8?


----------



## PhaetonChix (Dec 16, 2004)

Bentley is using twin turbo versions of the W12 in the Conti GT and the Flying spur.
I saw a Flying Spur on TV the other day, on Issac Mizrah's new show. Damn, that is one nice looking PHAETON.
~PC


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (Paldi)*

They look really nice, Fred. If you have a chance, perhaps drive the car onto an alignment rack that has turntables for the front wheels, and double-check to make sure that nothing rubs at full lock in both directions - with and without weight on the front axle.
I'm not sure if the tires you have on the new rims are summer only or all season. If they are summer only, you many want to consider hanging onto the original rims and using them for snow tires in the winter. I am really amazed at the improvement in traction I have gained since I put the winter-specific Bridgestone Blizzak's on my Phaeton.
Michael


----------



## Kcmover (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: (PhaetonChix)*

PC I hate to correct you on the VW Logo thing but what Fred needs to do is to put this logo on the Front and Rear of the car and of course on the Steering wheel.








































Maybe this guy on Ebay can make them for your rebadged Bentley-Phaeton.








http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...wItem








(2) Bentley Logo Dashboard Badge contiental gt Arnage T
2 Dashboard decals Laser cut by brushed aluminum vinyl, very high quality and durable.(will last for at least 8 years)
Esay installation in less than 1 minutes (adhesive back stick on)
Will NOT leave any mark or dirt on your dashboard when removed

_Quote, originally posted by *PhaetonChix* »_Wow Fred, they look great and I'm an OME wheel kinda gal. Now if the VW logo just fit where the "B" was it would be perfect.
~PC



_Modified by Kcmover at 8:58 PM 1-5-2006_


----------



## ehaase (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: (Paldi)*

Fred:
Your Phaeton can make the front cover of DUB Magazine!
The Phaeton is a show stopper with those beautiful wheels.....Very, Very sharp!


----------



## PhaetonChix (Dec 16, 2004)

*Re: (Kcmover)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kcmover* »_PC I hate to correct you on the VW Logo thing but what Fred needs to do is to put this logo on the Front and Rear of the car and of course on the Steering wheel.


I'm not sure Fred's clients would understand their real estate agent driving a Bentley...the whole issues with those Flying B's vs the VW badge is the loss of the stealth wealth factor.
Besides, would the one on the truck work with the Kessy system on trunk latch?
~PC 


_Modified by PhaetonChix at 10:43 AM 1-6-2006_


----------



## Kcmover (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: (PhaetonChix)*

PC
Your right about the stealth wealth issue. How a conservative Real Estate guy would be driving such a fine car as a Bentley. Well lets put the spin on him being very sucessful because taking good care of his upscale clients!
Yes thats the ticket.


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: Bentley Wheels on a Phaeton (photos) (PanEuropean)*

I don't have photos of the installation, as I was not at the dealership when they were put on the car. A close look between the spokes shows the wheel fits flush with the hub. Nothing is rubbing. I will try to get some photos next time the car is on a lift.
The area of least clearance appears to be between the tie rod end and the edge of the tire tread. I can slip a finger in there up to the first knuckle - about 1/3 of an inch or so clearance, maybe a little more than that. 
Here's a photo (from Michael's post about an accident car) that shows the area around the front tire. The wheel and tire shown happen to be 19 x 9 inch Omanyt wheels - the largest OEM wheel available for the Phaeton. 
The tires shown are 255 40 19 so they are the same height and width dimensions as the stock 255 45 18 - that is 27 inches tall and 255 mm wide at the tread. Mine are 27.66 inches tall and 275 mm wide at the tread. Half the additional tire height and some of the width (offset of the wheel is less, so it's less than half) are moved in the direction of the tie rod end - reducing the clearance.
You can see the black tie rod end on the photo at approximately the 11 o'clock position above the tire and just below the arm of the Y shaped silver colored brake and hub carrier.
Since the tie rod end moves up and down and back and forth with the motion of the tire/wheel/hub carrier, that clearance distance doesn't change if the tire goes over a bump or when the steering is turned to full lock. The rod end to tire clearance on my car with the larger 275 40 19 tires is maybe half of what you see here. Someday I might get a chance to see if it's about the same on the Bentley.








Here is a photo of the logo kit I ordered. It's a decal - said to be sun resistant for 7 years and designed to cover blank center caps on aftermarket wheels.
















Trial fit of one of the logos. I wish it was slightly bigger but it covers the "B" perfectly.











_Modified by Paldi at 8:02 PM 5-9-2006_


----------



## copernicus0001 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (Paldi)*

Fred,
I think the 19" Bentley wheels/tires look good on your Phaeton... The slightly larger tire size does "fill the gap" nicely... 
The winter tires I am running on the V8 are 245/55R17 - 0.58 inches greater diameter than the stock 18" set. 
255/45R18 (stock) - overall diameter: 27.03"
245/55R17 - overall diameter: 27.61"
I have not had any clearance issues with the larger diameter assembly.
In my opinion, I would not apply the "logo kit" (stickers) you ordered - I don't think the stickers will be complimentary with the design, quality and finish of the wheel... I would just live with the Bentley logo (or perhaps have someone custom manufacture/modfy the center caps - polished aluminum center where the B-logo is...)
Good Luck...
Douglas


----------



## riccone (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: (Paldi)*

Well, well, well. FINALLY, FRED HAS HIS WHEELS. I didn't think he would ever get there. I didn't think I would live long enough to see him get there!!!!
Paldi- they look great my friend! I would slam it about 1/2 inch but that's me. They give the car an entirely (notice the "tirely") different look. . . . sort of stocky and classic. 
Your cheap decals. . . . how wide are they?


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (riccone)*

I would consider "slamming" it another quarter inch to "Code 55" but that's it. This is the East coast...








The decals are 2.2 inches OD and the Bentley "B" cap is 2.7 inches OD and there's a chromed 1/2 inch wide ring circling outboard of the black disc. 
I've found raised resin stick-ons that are various sizes up to 3.5" but they are flat on the back and so may be hard to conform to the slight convex form on the Bentley center cap. Is your Audi center cap flat? If yes, these will work. Search VW center caps on ebay.











_Modified by Paldi at 5:39 PM 1-14-2006_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (Paldi)*

Fred:
Perhaps try just painting the entire center cap assembly silver (same as the rest of the rims) first, just to see what it looks like? It wouldn't cost you much, and you could just sand the paint away to make a good base for the logo to stick to later on, if you want to apply the VW logos.
My guess is that one of the 'touch up specialists' who works from a van and goes around from dealer to dealer to fix up door dings could do the work for you for about $50 or so, and likely achieve a perfect paint match.
Michael


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_Fred:
Perhaps try just painting the entire center cap assembly silver (same as the rest of the rims) first, just to see what it looks like? It wouldn't cost you much, and you could just sand the paint away to make a good base for the logo to stick to later on, if you want to apply the VW logos.
My guess is that one of the 'touch up specialists' who works from a van and goes around from dealer to dealer to fix up door dings could do the work for you for about $50 or so, and likely achieve a perfect paint match.
Michael
That is a great idea. Cheap and would look just fine. I would try it at least to begin with.


----------



## Gobuster (May 19, 2005)

*Re: Bentley Wheels*

Fred,
Congrats, the wheels look great! I'm still fiddling with the 255/50 18's, Tirerack sent new tires to replace the "square" ones on the first go around. I'll post the outcome. 
Rob


----------



## reneestreg (May 25, 2005)

*Re: Bentley Wheels (Paldi)*

My wheels are shipping on Monday, now we know for sure they fit. I will post pictures when they arrive.


----------



## jlturpin (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Bentley Wheels (reneestreg)*

Those wheels look awesome. The best non oem wheel I have seen on any Phaeton. If I still had my Phaeton, I would be searching for a set. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Impeccable (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: Installing Bentley wheels and tires on the Phaeton. (Paldi)*

Looks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## riccone (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: (Paldi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Paldi* »_The decals are 2.2 inches OD and the Bentley "B" cap is 2.5 inches OD and there a chromed circle outboard of the black disc. I looks a little like the Helios wheel center desig. I wonder if I can gent my hands on a Helios center cap?
I've found raised resin stick-ons that are various sizes up to 3.5" but they are flat on the back and so may be hard to conform to the slight convex form on the Bentley center cap. Is your Audi center cap flat? If yes, these will work. Search VW center caps on ebay.









Here is the site I bought the vinyl centers from. You can design about anything you want. They are of good quality as well. IMO works best if use a solid color although there are some neat "flames" that would look good on YOUR car.







My centers are 4 1/4 inches and slighly convex.


----------



## phaeton (Nov 30, 2002)

Looks Cool Paldi http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif watch out AMG


----------



## W126C (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (Paldi)*

Fred,
What is the _di._ of the center gap/space? I would like to change the *AT* center on my wheels. The OEM centers don't fit. I just need to find something that goes with the car.








Regards,
Brent


_Modified by W126C at 7:19 PM 1-9-2006_


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (W126C)*

If you mean the Hong Kong decals, they are 2.2 inches or 5.5 cm. Here's the link.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...wItem
Brent, I just noticed again that you have the same size wheels and tires I have. What do you think of the ride and handling? I'm still grinning, 
but I haven't had them long enough to put words to the song. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 




_Modified by Paldi at 4:49 PM 1-17-2006_


----------



## W126C (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (Paldi)*

Fred,
I was disappointed that I changed over to the OEM wheels and tires for my Thanksgiving trip to Georgia. I love the handling of the 19", it not rough at all. Spring is not too far away and the summer wheels and tires will be back on.
Regards,
Brent


----------



## W126C (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (Paldi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Paldi* »_If you mean the Hong Kong decals, they are 2.2 inches or 5.5 cm.

Fred,
I think these just might work. My caps measure 5.7 cm to the outside black ring. So I think I would end up with a thicker outer ring. For the money it's worth a shot. I wonder if the dealer has any decals like these? Did VW ever use decals on their center caps?
Regards,
Brent


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (W126C)*


_Quote, originally posted by *W126C* »_
Fred,
I wonder if the dealer has any decals like these? Did VW ever use decals on their center caps?
Regards,
Brent

I asked Parts Reps at two dealerships - no decal VW logos for wheels. Sorry.


----------



## W126C (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (Paldi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Paldi* »_I asked Parts Reps at two dealerships - no decal VW logos for wheels. Sorry.

Ok, we'll try the decals.
Regards,
Brent


----------



## reneestreg (May 25, 2005)

*Re: Decals (Paldi)*

My rims arrived today, one is damaged. Looks like something skewered the box and dinged the rim. Calling for a replacement tomorrow.


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Tire pressure*

Now running 42 pounds front and rear. Bentley recommended 42/49 but my trunk is empty and I don't normally carry three passengers.
I'm thinking 42 is a little high. The ride is still very good however the steering is getting to be too light at this pressure - a sign that the center of the tread may be bulging a bit more than the edges or just the result of stiffening the sidewalls. Might drop it down to 38 pounds front and rear.
When I raised the pressures to 42 I left the spare at 36. The TPMS system didn't like that and sent me a 'check spare' message at every start up. It went out when I upped the air in the spare to 42. All is cool with TPMS.


_Modified by Paldi at 4:39 PM 1-20-2006_


----------



## riccone (Nov 11, 2004)

Again, those wheels reallly look good on your car. To me give the entire car a different look.
BTW- why are you posting pictures of your Bently in a VW Forum?


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (riccone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *riccone* »_
BTW- why are you posting pictures of your Bentley in a VW Forum?

I thought it worked like the Golf and Jetta forums do - one forum serves both labels...








Michael


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (riccone)*

Mr.Ricco - I just wanted to show you the camera you sent me actually works! Here's a photo of my favorite model. She's almost blue-blooded German but with a little English chippie thrown in for sport.




















_Modified by Paldi at 7:56 PM 5-9-2006_


----------



## riccone (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: (Paldi)*

Not bad. . . . . should work very well for posting pictures.


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: Decals worked! (Paldi)*

Pictures, pictures, pictures!!!! You know how us men are, we need pictures!


----------



## Itzmann (Jan 16, 2006)

*Re: Decals worked! (Paldi)*

Pictures, please!


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: Decals worked! (Paldi)*

Very nice Fred, very nice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: Decals worked! (dcowan699)*

Thanks, David. Wait three or four days for the decals to set - then I can wash the car and really show it at its best! 


_Modified by Paldi at 10:42 PM 1-26-2006_


----------



## W126C (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Decals worked! (Paldi)*

Fred, 
Going to order the decals right now. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Regards,
Brent


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: Decals - random photos! (W126C)*

Hi everyone. Here are some closeups. The car is still dirty waiting for the decals to fully cure before it goes through the car wash.



































_Modified by Paldi at 7:56 PM 5-9-2006_


----------



## riccone (Nov 11, 2004)

Your looken good Mr. Paldi!


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

These 19 inch Bentley wheels are 9 inches wide - which is the same as largest Phaeton OEM wheel offered. The tires are 275 mm wide at the tread. They are oversized for the Phaeton but standard on the Bentley GT and Spur. The tires stay within the fender line and there is no rubbing. My car is VAG-COM lowered to "66" which is 0.2 inch below US spec. 
Ride and handling are phenomenal. The car moves a lot more confidently through sweeping corners and on-ramps. I used to have to give it a little gas or turn the wheel more to maintain a good line through a turn, now the car just plants and holds true. The cliché "like it's on rails" would describe the feeling well. I believe what's happened is the understeer has been eliminated or reduced so there is less "plowing" in a sharp turn.




















_Modified by Paldi at 7:53 PM 5-9-2006_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (Paldi)*

Looks very nice, Fred. My compliments.
Michael


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Fred, didn't you say those are the larger tires? Tell us again the size of those tires as I will definitely buy that size next time. How much did you say that increased the diamter?


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (dcowan699)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dcowan699* »_Fred, didn't you say those are the larger tires? Tell us again the size of those tires as I will definitely buy that size next time. How much did you say that increased the diameter?

David, 
My tires are 275 40ZR 19 Pirelli PZero Rosso's with an XL load rating of 105. They are 27.66 inches tall (OD) and 11 inches wide at the tread (275 mm) The wheels are 9 inches wide with an offset of 41 mm..
Stock tires are 255 45 18 with Michelin's mounted on 8.5 x 18 Challenge wheels with an offset of 45 mm.


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (Paldi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Paldi* »_
David, 
My tires are 275 40ZR 19 Pirelli PZero Rosso's with an XL load rating of 105. They are 27.66 inches tall (OD) and 11 inches wide at the tread (275 mm) The wheels are 9 inches wide with an offset of 41 mm..
Stock tires are 255 45 18 with Michelin's mounted on 8.5 x 18 Challenge wheels with an offset of 45 mm.

The new tires are 27.66 inches tall. How tall were the OEM wheels. How much height did you gain? Do you feel it helped the fender/wheel gap?
BTW, I spent half of yesterday vacuuming out my car, washing the car, waxing, and detailing the interior and I have a product that I highly recommend for putting a nice gloss on the tires. It is made by *Turtle Wax* and it comes in a green bottle. It is called Turtle Wax Tire Wax. I apply it with a wrag and wipe it all over the sidewalls. The reason I like it is because it doesn't sling all over the fenders, wheels, and down the side of the car like typical silicone type tire shine products. I'll send you a picture of it Fred and you can then post the bottle for everyone to see. 


_Modified by dcowan699 at 7:22 PM 1-28-2006_


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (dcowan699)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dcowan699* »_
The new tires are 27.66 inches tall. How tall were the OEM wheels. How much height did you gain? Do you feel it helped the fender/wheel gap?


The OEM tires are 27.03 inches tall and the new tires are 27.66 inches tall. So the "gap" is closed by half of the 0.63 inch difference. That's about a third of an inch. I also lowered my car to "Code 66" which took off another 0.20 inch. So my wheel gap is reduced by a total of 0.51 inches give or take - a little more than lowering the car to Euro-spec "Code 55". My ride height, or ground clearance, actually increased by about a 10th of an inch.
Now, if you want to shave another 0.20 inch off the wheel gap, lower the car to Euro-spec (0.4 inches lower or 10 mm less than US spec.) and put on these tires. The result is a 0.4 + 0.31 = 0.71 inch wheel gap reduction. The good news is the taller tire adds 0.31 of an inch to the ground Clarence which nicely offsets the 0.4 inch reduction caused by lowering the suspension to Euro-spec.. 
So your Phaeton will have a lower center of gravity, less wheel gap, less speedometer error, better handling around corners, more effort to the steering, sharper turn-in, good sidewall height for pothole protection and ride quality, added protection against curb rash (you can lay these wheels/tires face down) and a ground clearance close to US-spec. 
On the negative, you may suffer slightly less acceleration off the line and you might lose a little gas mileage. Not sure about the latter as the odometer may now be 2-3 percent off. Hope to correct for the increased tire circumference via a VAG-COM adjustment.
Compromises and mods are usually more painful than this.












_Modified by Paldi at 5:23 PM 1-29-2006_


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_Looks very nice, Fred. My compliments.
Michael

Thank you Michael! Someday soon I hope we can meet up at a GTG so you can give us your thoughts after a test drive or three. Maybe put them on your Phaeton for a spin to see how they handle the different weight distribution of the W12... You have to promise me you'll give them back!












_Modified by Paldi at 9:11 PM 1-28-2006_


----------



## copernicus0001 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (dcowan699)*

David,
Is this what you were using??


----------



## Gobuster (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (copernicus0001)*

I have some of that, it works quite well!
Rob


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (copernicus0001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *copernicus0001* »_David,
Is this what you were using??









Yep, that's it!! Thanks for putting that on the board.


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (dcowan699)*

What do you use on the wheels themselves? The Bentley wheels get as dirty and dusty as the Challenge wheels. I was hoping to be able to report they were self-cleaning and never get dirty. Can't have everything. I'm looking for pads that shed silver brake dust!











_Modified by Paldi at 5:47 PM 1-29-2006_


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (Paldi)*

I remember Phaetonchix mentioned cleaning them with fabric softener cloth to cause an anti-clinging surface after washing them with soap and water. I'll let her jump in and correct me if I'm wrong. As far as any commercial product, I have no idea. What comes to mind is *PAM cooking spray *might do very well. I'll give that a try on *one* of my front wheels and see if it is easier to clean after a week or two compared to the other front wheel without the PAM.


----------



## PhaetonChix (Dec 16, 2004)

*Re: (dcowan699)*

I use the spray can of Static Guard. Works well on all static cling, like when dress pants stick to your dress sox, your skirt sticks to your pantihose, your hair stands on end in the winter (other than at the fuel pump after feeding your W12 or Touareg) or evil nasty brake dust sticks to your rims. I even have my engineer boyfriend using Static Guard on his MB.
I've not tried using a dryer sheet, it might work and your rims will smell mountain fresh too!
~PC


_Modified by PhaetonChix at 6:21 PM 1-29-2006_


----------



## Gobuster (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (PhaetonChix)*

I would think Pam might make the situation worse, dust likes to stick on oil! The best solution is to install ceramic brake pads. My Saab used similar OEM pads as the Phaeton and dusted equally badly. When they wore out, I replaced with a set Akebono ceramic and the difference is truly amazing, hardly any dust at all. There pads also seem to wear faster but do not wear the rotor as badly as the OEM. In addition I prefer the "feel" of the brakes, they are easier to modulate, especialy when coming to a full stop, where the OEM feel a bit sticky. Go here for more info: http://www.tirerack.com/brakes/akebono/index.jsp
Now for the bad news, seems like they don't make these to fit the Phaeton! However, other manufacturers might I'll start looking and advise.


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (Gobuster)*

Ahh! You're right Rob. My bad.
Thanks P/C for clarifying that.


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

Washed the car today and the decals held on tight!




























_Modified by Paldi at 7:57 PM 5-9-2006_


----------



## Diesel GLI (Sep 19, 2003)

looks great man...


----------



## marcelito (Nov 17, 2004)

*20" BENTLEY FLYING SPUR WHEELS ON PHAETON*

Just got my 20" Bentley wheel mounted on my 04 Phaeton, but need some help to post the pictures.


----------



## marcelito (Nov 17, 2004)

*20" BENTLEY WHEELS ON MY PHAETON*

I just got my 20" BENTLEY WHEELS MOUNTED ON MY 04 PHAETON








http://i45.photobucket.com/alb...8.jpg
http://i45.photobucket.com/alb...0.jpg
http://i45.photobucket.com/alb...9.jpg
http://i45.photobucket.com/alb...7.jpg


_Modified by marcelito at 2:01 PM 3-1-2006_


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: 20" BENTLEY WHEELS ON MY PHAETON (marcelito)*









Photos are a little small for 20's








[Edit] Ah, that's better!











_Modified by Paldi at 1:41 PM 3-2-2006_


----------



## marcelito (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: 20" BENTLEY WHEELS ON MY PHAETON (Paldi)*

I know it is my first time to post pictures but just change the size. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: 20" BENTLEY WHEELS ON MY PHAETON (marcelito)*

Much better! They look wonderful.
























What are you going to do with the "B" logo?











_Modified by Paldi at 1:43 PM 3-2-2006_


----------



## marcelito (Nov 17, 2004)

I dont know yet I may keep them


----------



## pirateat50 (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: 20" BENTLEY WHEELS ON MY PHAETON (Paldi)*

Those 20's really look great. Congrats!


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (marcelito)*

Hi Marcel:
Looks very nice. I merged your post in with the existing 'Bentley Wheels on Phaeton' post (Fred's post), so that all the information will be in one place if another person comes along looking for it in the future.
Michael


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (marcelito)*

Here's the newest Bentley GT wheel. Looks like it might be another winner on the Phaeton. I want a set! Don't know if they are 19" or 20".


----------



## W12Dave (Feb 10, 2006)

If those are 20", I might have to pick up a set for myself. I LIKE THOSE!


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (W12Dave)*

OOOH! I like those too. They look like 20" wheels to me.


----------



## Swiss_Phaeton (Jun 11, 2005)

*Re: (Paldi)*

I finally got my Bentley wheels yesterday. The bad news is that some screws were lost on the long way from Beverly Hills to Zurich. All four are mounted now, but the center caps are only fixed on the drivers side due to the missing screws. The TPMS works with resetting perfectly.
You want pics ? Make them in Dresden next week.


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (Swiss_Phaeton)*

Good to hear that the sensors work. What color is your Phaeton? It's great to finally have a set installed on a W12!


----------



## Swiss_Phaeton (Jun 11, 2005)

*Re: (Paldi)*

I got the screws today. So it looks now also good on the passenger side. My car is appassionata blue with Kristall grey leather.


----------



## Texas Roadhog (May 3, 2006)

*Re: (Paldi)*

Paldi - can you email me info on your vendor? logan | veroinc | com
My car has requested those same Bentley wheels for its birthday. I spoil it so...


----------



## gwatts (Mar 8, 2006)

*Re: (Paldi) and 20" wheels*

What is everyone finding to be the best size tire on the 20" wheels? I was hoping to go with these and get a more accurate speedo reading with a slightly larger diameter tire.


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (Paldi) and 20" wheels (gwatts)*

If you get the Bentley wheels, they come with the larger tires already. The sizes are 
275 40ZR 19 or
275 35ZR 20
They are both 0.8 inch wider at the tread and about 27.7 inches tall compared to 27.0" tall stock 18 inch tires on the Phaeton (255 45 18).
Here's the link to Globe Tire & Motorsports, the vendor I used. Go to their site and search their "Car Gallery" under Bentley GT - you will see some of the 22 inch "bling" wheels they sell for the car. Each time they sell a set, there is likely a stock set of 19 or 20 inch wheels and tires that are "take-offs" - and may be for sale!
http://www.globemotorsports.com/cargallery.aspx




_Modified by Paldi at 8:47 PM 5-10-2006_


----------



## pretendcto (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: 20" BENTLEY WHEELS ON MY PHAETON (Paldi)*

There is a Phaeton on eBay right now with 20" Bentley wheels. I think it looks very nice! See this eBay listing: eBay Phaeton Listing


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: 20" BENTLEY WHEELS ON MY PHAETON (pretendcto)*

Another photo just for the record.


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*Re: 20" BENTLEY WHEELS ON MY PHAETON (Paldi)*

Niiiiiiiiiiiice!


----------



## fhq547 (Oct 12, 2005)

*Re: Bentley Wheels on a Phaeton (Paldi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Paldi* »_
The ride is smooth with the 275 40ZR 19 105 Load Pirelli P-Zero Rosso tires. ]

Interesting you say that. On the topic I started about the ride quality on 19" rims I'm told that the ride is quite stiff on 19's. Maybe you guys in America have better roads than the UK.


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: Bentley Wheels on a Phaeton (fhq547)*

Please note the fact the 275 40 19 Bentley tire has a taller side wall than the 255 40 19 stock Phaeton 19" tire. (4.3" compared to 4.0") 
The stock Phaeton 255 45 18 tire used on the Challenge 18" wheel has a 4.5" tall sidewall. 
I believe sidewall height has a lot to do with ride quality. Inflation pressure and the weight of the wheel/tire assembly also play their part.
It's been a long time since I swapped wheels and tires. I don't remember much of a difference, however I started out with a low inflation pressure and have since had to raise it 5 pounds because of some outer edge feathering, but I had that with the old tires (Michelins) too. Might be an alignment issue since I lowered the car a bit.


----------



## rrussell (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: Installing Bentley wheels and tires on the Phaeton. (Paldi)*

Here's my car with the Bentley wheels. The car was company car. It had rear wheels spacers on them. With the Bentley wheels, it was flush with fender. Very nice.


































_Modified by rrussell at 6:39 PM 5-20-2006_


----------



## fhq547 (Oct 12, 2005)

*Re: Bentley Wheels on a Phaeton (Paldi)*

Hi paldi, 
I presumed that tyre profile and sidewall height were the same thing. I'm sorry for my technical ignorance but I must ask you to educate me. 
The tyre profile is the height of the tyre off the rim right? The number you find on the tyre itself. So 275/40 means a tyre with a width of 275mm and a height/profile of 40mm right?
So where does sidewall height come into this? From what I know, I thought that if the two tyres you mentioned both have a profile of 40mm (Bentley 275/40 19, Phaeton 255/40 19) that they would have the same ride quality. But you're saying there is another parameter which also influences ride quality?


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: Bentley Wheels on a Phaeton (fhq547)*

The "40" is a percentage. 40% of 275mm = 4.3 inches after you convert mm to inches. Confusing = yes







!


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: Installing Bentley wheels and tires on the Phaeton. (rrussell)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rrussell* »_Here's my car with the Bentley wheels. The car was company car. It had rear wheels spacers on them. With the Bentley wheels, it was flush with fender. Very nice.










Mine must have also came with those spacers in back.


----------

